# Phone line on carrier line - can't get broadband



## rapid (12 Sep 2006)

I have been told by eircom that my phoneline is on a carrier line (i.e. that it is a shared line). This means that it is not suitable for broadband. It also means that my dialup internet connection keeps dropping when i am online. I have asked eircom to upgrade the line, but they say they will not do that.

Does anyone know of any way I can get the line upgraded from their own experience?

Wireless broadband is not an option for me as it is too expensive.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Decani (12 Sep 2006)

If you apply for an ISDN upgrade they should take you off the carrier line and then you can see if the line is suitable for DSL - but there's no guarantee of that. Give a hint as to your whereabouts. Some AAM-nerds might be local to you and may be in a good position to advise. In case you haven't looked already, take a trip over to http://www.broadband.gov.ie. Also check out [broken link removed].


----------



## rapid (13 Sep 2006)

I am based in Glasnevin in Dublin.  By the way, I thought an ISDN line wasn't suitable for broadband?  Would that not mean that, if I got upgraded to an ISDN line, I wouldn't be able to get broadband on the line?


----------



## rkeane (13 Sep 2006)

Maybe if you switch to BT or Smart then they could push through a line upgrade


----------



## Decani (13 Sep 2006)

rapid said:


> I am based in Glasnevin in Dublin. By the way, I thought an ISDN line wasn't suitable for broadband? Would that not mean that, if I got upgraded to an ISDN line, I wouldn't be able to get broadband on the line?


The idea behind moving to ISDN is that you get taken off the carrier and have a regular phone line. There is a chance then that you can get broadband with this new line. The ISDN is just a means to an end. I don't know of any reason why an ISDN line isn't suitable for DSL. In fact, some countries (particularly Germany where ISDN was big) have a DSL variant that runs over ISDN lines (ADSL Annex B). This isn't implemented here though.


----------



## RuralCitizen (30 Aug 2010)

*can't get broadband on my telephone line but my neighbours can?*



rapid said:


> I have been told by eircom that my phoneline is on a carrier line (i.e. that it is a shared line). This means that it is not suitable for broadband. It also means that my dialup internet connection keeps dropping when i am online. I have asked eircom to upgrade the line, but they say they will not do that.
> 
> Does anyone know of any way I can get the line upgraded from their own experience?
> 
> ...



Hi
I live in a rural area and cannot access satelite broadband or wireless  broadband, as my house is surrounded by huge trees. However, I do live  close to a DSL enabled telephone exchange and having talked to my  neighbours on both sides of my house, I found that they are all able to  access eircom broadband through their telephone lines, and are happy  with the speeds and service.

I have contacted eircom four times in the last five years and each time  they have told me that my line has not been updated and that I can't  receive broadband. I have been doing some research and think that I may  be on a "carrier line" but am not sure if I can get off this. It seems  really strange to me that most of my close neighbours are able to access  broadband but I can't. If anyone has any advice on this, I would really  appreciate hearing from you. 

Thank you


----------

